# Unable to compile cacti-spine from ports tree



## ecables (Jul 7, 2010)

I have had a hellish night of port installing, deinstalling, upgrading, etc.  Anyways, I think I'm getting close to having all of my dependencies happy once again, but the net-mgmt/cacti-spine port will not install.


```
checking if UCD-SNMP needs crypto support... no
checking if Net-SNMP needs crypto support... yes
checking for snmp_timeout in -lnetsnmp... no
Cannot find NET-SNMP libraries(snmp)... checking UCD-SNMP
checking for snmp_timeout in -lsnmp... no
configure: error: Cannot find UCD-SNMP libraries(snmp)
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to skreuzer@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti-spine/work/cacti-spine-0.8.7e/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti-spine.
```

Here's some of the relevant config.log:


```
configure:22798: checking if Net-SNMP needs crypto support
configure:22821: cc -c -I/usr/local/include/net-snmp -I/usr/local/include/net-snmp/.. -I/usr/local/include/mysql -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  
conftest.c >&5
configure:22848: checking for snmp_timeout in -lnetsnmp
configure:22883: cc -o conftest -I/usr/local/include/net-snmp -I/usr/local/include/net-snmp/.. -I/usr/local/include/mysql -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-
aliasing  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/mysql  -rpath=/usr/local/lib conftest.c -lnetsnmp  -lmysqlclient_r -lmysqlclient_r -lcrypto -lz -
lpthread -lm  >&5
/usr/local/lib/libnetsnmp.so: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local'
| char snmp_timeout ();
| return snmp_timeout ();
configure:22922: result: Cannot find NET-SNMP libraries(snmp)... checking UCD-SNMP
```


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD <sanitized> 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed May 26 05:45:12 UTC 2010     root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I've seen all kinds of "fixes" for this, from re-installing Net-SNMP (didn't work), to re-installing perl without threads (haven't tried that yet).  I basically got into this mess by upgrading all of my php5 packages, which resulted in numerous other packages being upgraded (perl, apache, and just about everything else).

Any help is appreciated, as I am running out of ideas here.


----------



## ecables (Jul 7, 2010)

I see that a patch was applied per PR 141238 (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=141238&cat=ports), but I am still seeing the same problem, and it appears that the version of net-mgmt/net-snmp is already patched with the changes in my ports tree.

I have re-compiled net-snmp multiple times, and I am still running into this problem.  PR 144137 also references cacti-spine being problematic, but the final update refers back to 141238 indicating this has been fixed.


----------



## ohauer (Jul 8, 2010)

can you post your snmpd options or compare them with mine.

```
[CMD="#"] cat /var/db/ports/net-snmp/options[/CMD]
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for net-snmp-5.5
_OPTIONS_READ=net-snmp-5.5
WITH_IPV6=true
WITHOUT_MFD_REWRITES=true
WITH_PERL=true
WITH_PERL_EMBEDDED=true
WITH_DUMMY=true
WITHOUT_TKMIB=true
WITHOUT_DMALLOC=true
```

Maybe this is not relevant, but short after this your build breaks.
I have a yes for this check.


> ...
> checking for snmp_timeout in -lnetsnmp... *no*


----------



## ecables (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's my /var/db/ports/net-snmp/options output, the only obvious difference is the version (5.5 vs 5.5_3):


```
$ more options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for net-snmp-5.5_3
_OPTIONS_READ=net-snmp-5.5_3
WITHOUT_IPV6=true
WITH_MFD_REWRITES=true
WITH_PERL=true
WITH_PERL_EMBEDDED=true
WITH_DUMMY=true
WITH_TKMIB=true
WITHOUT_DMALLOC=true
```

It is interesting that you get a 'yes' result for the snmnp_timeout check, when I instead get a "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local'" message.


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 5, 2010)

Having the same issues on a 7.0 box, however net-snmp coredumps while building.


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 5, 2010)

Just solved it, removed
`pkg_delete -f perl5`
`portmaster lang/perl5.12`


----------

